# Meetings > Δοκιμές >  Low Loss Pigtails

## thedudejohn56

Έχω δύο Pigtails της hipro-tech, από N-TYPE θηλυκό σασσί σε MMCX ~30cm με καλώδιο 0.141".
Overal return loss @ 5.5GHz ~ -21dB και απώλειες ~ -0.51dB.
Είναι τα ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΑ στον κόσμο με αυτά τα χαρακτηριστικά (στάσιμα και απώλειες) και η hipro-tech ΔΕΝ τα πουλάει έξω - τα χρησιμοποιεί για ιδία χρήση και δίνει εγγύηση διαφοράς στο ζευγάρι, από Min +4dB έως Max +6dB (link) σε σχέση με αυτά του εμπορίου. 
Δηλαδή αλλάζοντας ΜΟΝΟ τα pigtails σε μία εγκατάσταση link (ένα στο ένα radio κι ένα στο άλλο) και έχοντας σήμα π.χ. -61dB, μετά βλέπουμε σήμα από -57dB έως - 55dB.

Ποιός έχει την όρεξη να τα δοκιμάσει?  :: 


Pigtale_Best_2.jpg.jpg

Pigtale_Best_1.jpg

----------


## NetTraptor

Για φερε πράμα. Αν και βάζω το χέρι στην φωτιά ότι λένε μπούρδες. 6dB είναι αυτοκτονική διαφορά. Πιο μεγάλη διαφορά έχουν τα mmcx με τα ufl λόγο μηχανικής αντοχής (ταλαιπωρούνται βαλε-βγαλε και τελικά χάνουν) παρά λόγο καλωδίου η κατασκευής. Αν παίξει και 3dB διαφορά εγώ θα αλλάξω όλα τα pigtail μου. Καμιά 30αρια δηλαδή.

Σημαντικό ... τι τιμή έχουν?

----------


## thedudejohn56

Θα σε πάρω να κανονίσουμε.....μετά τις 17:30 γιατί αποφεύγω να παίρνω τηλ. μεσημεριάτικα.  :: 

ΔΕΝ πωλούνται στο εμπόριο - είναι για "ιδία χρήση" της εταιρίας.  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Ε αν είναι τόσο καλά θα φτιάξουμε και εμείς  ::

----------


## mikemtb

> Για φερε πράμα.


τελικα, τι εγινε?

----------


## ydin

@hipro5

Γιωργη, δεν μπορεις να μαλεπι !!!ς πουλησεις μερικα αν μαζευτουμε μπολικοι...Εχωντας εμπειρια απο τα DDR Maximizer και τα PSU σου, εγω προσωπικα θα αγοραζα 10 pigtail N-Type male σε MMCX...

----------


## hipro5

Δεν τα πουλάω βρε.  :: 

Υ.Γ. Καλώς σας βρήκα πάλι μετά απ'τις διακοπές μου.  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Χαχα! Μήπως είναι ενισχυτής κιόλας;

Βρήκα το χειρότερο καλώδιο που υπάρχει:

http://www.wellshow.com/spec/cable/D1130WS5BT.pdf

Μιλάμε για καλώδιο - κλωστή, κάτι παραπάνω από 1 χιλιοστό και όχι 0.141".

Στα 5.5GHz έχει απώλειες 5.23dB στο μέτρο. Στα 30cm βγαίνει ~ -1.57dB. Αντε να βάλω και 1dB για τους δύο connectors. +4dB απλά δε παίζει. Εκτός αν έχει μαγνητάκια μέσα που ευθυγραμίζουν τα ηλεκτρόνια και εξοικονομούν «καύσιμο».

----------


## NetTraptor

Η αρχική σκέψη ήταν να ευθυγραμμιστούν τα υπάρχοντα pigtail με τον κουβά.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

